# Outcast Hunting Sale



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

We have decided to get out of the hunting business. We are starting to sell all hunting merchandise at 20% off excluding handguns, used guns, and AR rifles. We are going to stay in the business of selling those items. We are just getting out of the hunting end of the business. We will be open to any bulk offers. The high end items like the shotguns, rifles, bows, and optics will go fast. This is a first come first served. No layaways. This sale is on in-stock merchandise only. We are pressed for room and we decided that the best use of the square footage is by filling it with a better selectrion of fishing gear and clothing and also increasing our inventory on Big Green Eggs, hand guns and AR's. The sale starts now


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

wow! i assume ben is no longer gonna be working on bows?


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang!


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yer Jokin'....*

Doing away with the hunting stuff so that you can put in more......ummm.....Big Green Eggs ?? Brilliant move !! Tell the owner I said........huh. --- SAWMAN


----------



## stapes24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Where is the store located?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, I guess it's a good thing that Boxons near me is getting more hunting gear as time goes by then. Glad I got my boots from y'all a few weeks ago when I did I guess.

Was the hunting gear just not moving off the shelves or something???? I'll swing by to see what's left this weekend.


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

A lttle puzzled myself.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Doing away with the hunting stuff so that you can put in more......ummm.....Big Green Eggs ?? Brilliant move !! Tell the owner I said........huh. --- SAWMAN


I guess you have been over their books and know their profit margins. Outcast has been in business for a very long time and if the hunting side isn't working out as much as the fishing why continue. With the limited space they have on the sales floor it's hard to be fully dedicated to both sides, so why be half ass on both sides. Ask Escambia Electric how the BGE business helped their numbers. Outcast could make more profit selling ARs, pistols and BGE than they would ever sell on hunting clothes, stands and bows. But I'm sure Tommy appreciates your comments.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Huh*

What splittine said. We have some great opportunities coming and I want to take advantage of them. It is strictly a business decision. We do not have the room to do everything well so I am going to focus more on the fishing which is what brought us to this point. We are excited about the future here and I am sorry that some don't understand the reason for the decision but for those of you that fish and buy handguns, AR's and yes even green eggs and Yeti coolers you will be pleased. This will be a work in progress but better when it is done. Thanks to all for your help.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

How's your selection of semi-auto shotguns? Want to try and get down there today.
Thanks.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

People who dont have a clue buy their hunting stuff at Walmart & the internet then wonder why a local guy cant stay in business... I feel your pain


----------



## The Mayor (Aug 20, 2009)

what time they close today?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Sad, the passing of an era. even our walmart here has no hunting only fishing. Sporting good guy did not even know what it was when i asked where the Thermacells were????


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

outcast said:


> What splittine said. We have some great opportunities coming and I want to take advantage of them. It is strictly a business decision. We do not have the room to do everything well so I am going to focus more on the fishing which is what brought us to this point. We are excited about the future here and I am sorry that some don't understand the reason for the decision but for those of you that fish and buy handguns, AR's and yes even green eggs and Yeti coolers you will be pleased. This will be a work in progress but better when it is done. Thanks to all for your help.


Had you thought about another location that is specific to hunting etc?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank goodness for Broxsons and Academy! Kinda sad, have absolutely no reason to go to Outcast anymore...well unless they start sellling beer and loose women.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

WW2 said:


> Had you thought about another location that is specific to hunting etc?


That takes alot of capital and would be really sticking your neck out in this trash economy. I hate they're doin this they were begining to be my go to hunting store but I guess I'll go back to mikes.

I'm sure they thought of it but it really is financial suicide in this economy.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*new location*

I would have to say that we did not give much thought to another location. I am very happy with what is going on here and I am confident in the decision to change course. If you keep doing what you have always done you will continue getting what you have always gotten.


----------



## jp7888 (Aug 19, 2012)

Can't wait to see the new set up I know it will be great!!! Still great deals down there,I got a fine meopta scope today at a great price. I hate that the hunting part will be no longer but if you can't make money why keep it , outcast has always been good to me and customer service is first class!!!!


----------



## jp7888 (Aug 19, 2012)

I f you can't make money why keep it ,I hate it to but understand the change,I have never been to a outdoors store with people as nice as outcast and will continue to be my first stop on the way to the water they have always had everything I need!!! And still some great price on hunting items I got a fine meopta scope today


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

Please forgive me and my arrogance. I am just extremely sad that now,while downtown looking for gun related stuff,i will be forced to go to Jay's. Although your statement re. "if you keep doing what you have always done you will continue getting what you have always gotten",intrigues me. I don't seem to recall ya'll "always" selling the BGE and associated equipment. 

May I ask.....will you be selling the cookbook,tongs,and seasoning also ?? Hope so. That way if I need some quality hooks and a cookbook I will surely drop by. 

AND.....leave it up to that marketing guru Splittine to give me a crash course in the secret marketing stratagies. NOW.......let's hear the "rest of the story". --- SAWMAN


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> Please forgive me and my arrogance. I am just extremely sad that now,while downtown looking for gun related stuff,i will be forced to go to Jay's. Although your statement re. "if you keep doing what you have always done you will continue getting what you have always gotten",intrigues me. I don't seem to recall ya'll "always" selling the BGE and associated equipment.
> 
> May I ask.....will you be selling the cookbook,tongs,and seasoning also ?? Hope so. That way if I need some quality hooks and a cookbook I will surely drop by.
> 
> AND.....leave it up to that marketing guru Splittine to give me a crash course in the secret marketing stratagies. NOW.......let's hear the "rest of the story". --- SAWMAN


douchebag you are!


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Agreed!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

SAWMAN, You sound like an idiot


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> SAWMAN, You sound like an idiot


Well Capt, he may very well be.....an Idiot.....


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know SAWMAN, but the "marketing guru Splittine" comment is pretty damn funny to me....


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

sucks though! understand you gotta do what you gotta do but no more big buck contests sounds horrible. In the market for a cheap 12 gauge for shure. what brands do you carry?


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear about no more hunting supplies not many stores around here carry much anyway not a marketing expert like some but have been self employed since 1989


----------



## kdawg.84 (Oct 8, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> People who dont have a clue buy their hunting stuff at Walmart & the internet then wonder why a local guy cant stay in business... I feel your pain


People that don't like paying all these local crooks inflated prices buy their gear at places like Walmart/academy/Internet. Just my 1.5 cents. But then again I don't have a clue. Lol.


----------



## beaudry7577 (Oct 25, 2011)

kdawg.84 said:


> People that don't like paying all these local crooks inflated prices buy their gear at places like Walmart/academy/Internet. Just my 1.5 cents. But then again I don't have a clue. Lol.


You can crack on "local crooks" all you want. And i agree that there are plenty of them. But Tommys prices have always been fair and his customer service is second to none. Pretty sure walart or the interenet wont set up your bow for free, or mount a scope. I hate the fact there getting out of the hunting business, although i understand why. People like you are the reason. Oh well guess ill see if ask.com will set up my next bow lol


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

kdawg.84 said:


> People that don't like paying all these local crooks inflated prices buy their gear at places like Walmart/academy/Internet. Just my 1.5 cents. But then again I don't have a clue. Lol.


I usually agree but the last 2 guns I have bought late last year and everthing I have bought for bowhunting this year has been significantly cheaper at the "local crooks", My Tikka was almost $70 cheaper at mikes than academy and if you can find a POS bow at walmart or academy for anything near the price Outcast was selling a couple nice bows your a genie because they don't exist I've looked everywhere.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hopin4aboat said:


> I usually agree but the last 2 guns I have bought late last year and everthing I have bought for bowhunting this year has been significantly cheaper at the "local crooks", My Tikka was almost $70 cheaper at mikes than academy and if you can find a POS bow at walmart or academy for anything near the price Outcast was selling a couple nice bows your a genie because they don't exist I've looked everywhere.


Exactly!!!! The last Glock I bought was 500 at outcast, academy wanted 530..


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm lookin forward to an even better selection of fishing gear, but I can't think of too much you can't already find at outcast.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Prices are not the issue with me i like the fact that he had other products i could put my hands on that other stores did not carry but in this economy not suprised we as bussines owners must do what it takes to keep the door open.


----------



## J rod (Sep 21, 2010)

It's always been a bit out of the way for me to go for hunting stuff 35 min or so one way, buuuuut, it's on the way to the water. well like a 1/2 mile detour, the guys at outcast usually see us early AM. great guys!


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*hunting sale*

I want to thank everyone for the nice comments. We are enjoying making great deals for you. I want to remind everyone that we will still be in the handgun, AR, and used gun business. Our goal is to provide you the customer with the best selection, great service and all of this at a fair price. This decision will give us the ability to stcok more of what you are asking for on the fishing side as well as a larger variety of handguns and AR's and yes new items like Green Eggs. These changes should be completed by the early Spring. We are looking forward to it. Thanks again for your continued support.


----------



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

*Leupold VX-3 Scope*

Tommy, Anthony and James, thanks for an awesome deal on a new scope! Good luck with the stores transition...Mark


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

outcast said:


> I would have to say that we did not give much thought to another location. I am very happy with what is going on here and I am confident in the decision to change course. If you keep doing what you have always done you will continue getting what you have always gotten.



I agree 100%. I was just throwing it out there. You guys have a very good reputation and that alone is why many seek out your business. Prices often come secondary. I am in Navarre and drove by GBBT for years to go to Outcast instead. 

I was also bringing it up because I have seen another business in our area that suffers from space issues and I am sure they lose a ton of money from that every day and if they expanded it might be worth it to them. 

I am speaking of the Olive Garden. I have tried to go there 50 times and have only gone once. They lose my business time and time again due to the line and wait time. I am sure I am not the only one. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sometimes....a line is a good thing. Not that I'm a marketing guru or anything


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Where is the store located?


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

bass186 said:


> where is the store located?


barancus (sp) ave in pensacola


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks Hopin. I hope they still have stuff.


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I will tell you one think lately I have been talking with james fink about guns and whatnot, working deals,ect. He is a class act guy, offered WAY more than anyone around for one of my pistols,and very Knowledgable. Kinda perfect timing expanding the A/R line as I have moved to the platform myself. James earned a customer for sure here...Tring to scrape some cash togeather now for a scope before they are gone!See ya soon!
Matt


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

*Outcast Hunting Sale Deeper Discounts*

We have just increased the discounts to 25% off of the merchandise that is left on the hunting side. Please remember that hand guns, used guns, and AR's are not included. We still have a good selection of long guns, ammo, and accessories. Come see us.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Guess I shoulda waited an hour or so, thanks for the bow its shooting great


----------



## volfan (Sep 28, 2007)

Got a great deal and excellent service on a Tikka rifle today.


----------

